

Ask HN: Recommend an honest, decent recruiter in NYC? - menckens

Could anyone recommend a <i>good</i> recruiter in NYC, i.e. not a sleazy ratbag.<p>I need to find a Java gig at a faceless megacorp to pay the bills.<p>Thanks.
======
pg
<http://hackruiter.com>

